# Liquid Latex burns



## ststock23 (Oct 17, 2007)

Anyone else have this experience? I bought a pint of liquid latex last year at Spirit (don't worry, I'm not the litigious type). I used it again this year and suffered severe burns to my face. It didn't hurt putting it on, or while it was on, but when I took it off, holy cow. I'm all scabbed up now. Apparently liquid latex goes bad. It should have an expiration date on it.


----------



## Disasterdog (Aug 9, 2008)

It sounds like you may have an allergy to latex.


----------



## ststock23 (Oct 17, 2007)

I doubt it. I've used it every year for the past 30 years. This wasn't an allergic reaction, it literally burned my skin.


----------



## Yubney (Sep 14, 2009)

Yep I work with A LOT of latex so much so I shave my arm hairs just to keep it from matting and yanking the hair out to get it off.

Your alergic.


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Spirit uses a very low grade latex with a bunch of crap to thin it, I would say you are allergic to they're brand. A quality latex shouldn't do that unless your highly allergic to any latex......

& Yubney, do we really wanna know why you use so much latex you shave your arms,  ..... LoL  as long as ya ain't shav'in the cat too - LOL


----------



## Yubney (Sep 14, 2009)

Possible so much water evaporated that the ammonia additive was more concentrated.


----------



## ITLombardo (Mar 8, 2020)

ststock23 said:


> I doubt it. I've used it every year for the past 30 years. This wasn't an allergic reaction, it literally burned my skin.


You're more than likely allergic to latex. That's why more and more medical professionals are switching to nitrile gloves and are using latex-free everything. This phenomenon has been seen in medical professionals who have worn latex gloves for 10, 20, 30 years and one day *poof* they have an allergic reaction to latex ranging from mild itching to a full on rash with blisters and oozing, and on the extreme end, a full on anaphylactic reaction. I would get tested to be on the safe side.


----------

